# The A-Team finally fishing



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We finally managed to get out last Saturday. Of course the sea predictions were incorrect, but this time to the better; called for 2 to 3, but turned out to be one foot or less, although foggy as hell. Got our limit of Mingo and Trigger. About 11:00 the fog lifted and it turned out to be a beautiful, clear sunny day. Cheers!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On!
Nice job guys.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn! Nice job guys. I sea you are packing them in saltwater ice,!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice, but where is the pic of the Crew!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as always, a nice box of fish. btw, who is the crew these days? i think you posted sometime back that the crew was changing. the captain's hair has gotten a little whiter since the last time i saw y'all at sherman cove. lol.
jack


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Damn! Nice job guys. I sea you are packing them in saltwater ice,!!!


We always to..........that saltwater slush keeps them super cold and easier to clean when that cold.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> as always, a nice box of fish. btw, who is the crew these days? i think you posted sometime back that the crew was changing. the captain's hair has gotten a little whiter since the last time i saw y'all at sherman cove. lol.
> jack


Jack, one of our team, John Taylor, passed away. We still have Skip, Terry, Jay, Wild Bill and Reggie plus a couple more. We only fish four per boat so I take the first three volunteers. Hair is actually dark brown and curly, but I dye it and have it straightened.  We are preparing to start some deep dropping and are open for advice!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Nice, but where is the pic of the Crew!!


Guys were catching large Red Snapper, but were getting them back in the water as soon as possible.......no time to get camera. Pic of Terry driving boat in fog. Crew this time was Terry, Skip and Jacques (my Nephew). Once we get back fishing regularly this summer you will get tired of so many Crew pics.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ShurKetch said:


> Jack, one of our team, John Taylor, passed away. We still have Skip, Terry, Jay, Wild Bill and Reggie plus a couple more. We only fish four per boat so I take the first three volunteers. Hair is actually dark brown and curly, but I dye it and have it straightened.  We are preparing to start some deep dropping and are open for advice!


i am so sorry to hear that, ed. i remember john telling me that you guys taught him how to saltwater fish. that's the reason his screen name was nocatch. he was a fun guy and i loved his robust laugh. 
sounds like you have a good crew. maybe i can hitch a ride sometime.
and deep dropping is something i will always enjoy. now that just about every species of fish is limited, the deep drop is where the last frontier is. hit me up sometime.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, and the hair treatment. i do that too. lol.
jack


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i am so sorry to hear that, ed. i remember john telling me that you guys taught him how to saltwater fish. that's the reason his screen name was nocatch. he was a fun guy and i loved his robust laugh.
> sounds like you have a good crew. maybe i can hitch a ride sometime.
> and deep dropping is something i will always enjoy. now that just about every species of fish is limited, the deep drop is where the last frontier is. hit me up sometime.
> jack


Will do Jack........we could use your experience. And your numbers if ya got um!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good deal, ed. got numbers with fish.
jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Glad to see you guys wearing out some fish.

I posted my 4 chicken coops on the reef section. I’ve gotten great reports on these coops. Plenty of big Triggers up top.

Keith


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Glad to see you guys wearing out some fish.
> 
> I posted my 4 chicken coops on the reef section. I’ve gotten great reports on these coops. Plenty of big Triggers up top.
> 
> Keith


Keith, I'll check that out, but probably fished out by now!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Glad to see you guys wearing out some fish.
> 
> I posted my 4 chicken coops on the reef section. I’ve gotten great reports on these coops. Plenty of big Triggers up top.
> 
> Keith


Keith, I'll check that out, but probably fished out by now!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have two east and two west of Pensacola Pass. You can run over them and much more on the way out. They are in state waters.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

They put a pyramid about 20 yards from one of keiths cage drops. Should be loaded by snapper season.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

ShurKetch said:


> We always to..........that saltwater slush keeps them super cold and easier to clean when that cold.


Do you do that year round? And what ratio do you use? I've heard the saltwater makes a difference but I've always wondered how it works out in the summer when sea temps are in the high 70's. Seems like it would a lot of ice just to be worth it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

All year. Just add salt water.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

take a box of salt. it does the same thing.
jack


----------

